# Baristas cafe Bristol



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just popped in to see my mate and customer George who owns/runs Baristas in Bristol and got some of his house blend to try at home, he made a cappuccino for me while I was there and it tasted superb! The beans are a blend of Monsooon Malabar, Sumatra Lintong and Brazil Santos and is recommended as ideal for milk based drinks and those who like a extra oomph to their espresso......I'll be grinding tonight and will post how it turns out


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Does he sell on line? I do not go to Bristol often, only once in a while to go to Costco and stock up on food etc.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very interested too









But coming from up north I visit Bristol even less.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I think he's setting up a web site but for now its just over the counter......best I've tasted so far


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I've made about 5 cups so far from americano to cappuccino and they work so well, the strong smell from these dark brown almost black beans transfers to the shot like a dream. The dark smoky after taste is lovely with some Swedish gingerbread biscuits........on the bad side its too strong for my girlfriend so she won't be having any more cups till the beans are gone(slight plus side is more for me!)


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I would be in trouble if the missus didn't have her cuppa.

You make it sound like I should be jumping in the car and driving down to Bristol!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Its just what I thought a coffee should taste like when I embarked on this coffee malarkey, and I'm now using my little delongi grinder for Costa beans for my suffering gfriend lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Costa beans - it's okay Sandykt, you can keep the Whitbread shares


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Whitbread - that's a swear word really. My Dad (did) and now my brother works for Mitchells & Butler. I grew up with Dad working for Bass Charrington. I think Dad would understand though... Costa beans are nice. I will try others though .....







!!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa beans are great! and to be honest they've been my favourite up till now over the half dozen types I've tried.......


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Good, a fellow Costa lover !!!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

My last coffee of the day......really getting on great with these beans!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, looks good.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking at the tamper in the picture I can see why you are looking for a replacement.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Sad news I'm down to the last 150g of the 1kg of Baristas coffee beans







.......is that too much coffee in 5 days??.....I think I've wasted 50g in trials and I had over a few guests...lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Probably time for a change. What do you fancy next?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I've no Idea.......what do you recommend???


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I can recommend the Winter Espresso from Square Mile, although you can have problems getting that sweet spot with the grind. But with your MC5...


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

i'll give it a go.....not many beans left!.......


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Winter Blend is rewarding but, as Banish suggested, a little tricky to work with. If you'd like to have an easier blend on hand as well, I'd suggest Espresso Gold (Brazilian yellows and reds) from MacBeans, or Formula 6 from James. James can be ordered on the website, MacBeans via phone or email. Either will roast and post on a Thursday, usually arriving Friday, if you get your order in early enough.


----------

